# Saccharomyces uvarum



## AlFulchino (Feb 25, 2010)

hey..do you beer guys know where i can purchase Saccharomyces uvarum?

TIA


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry Al, not that familiar with the names enough to help you here.


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 2, 2010)

found that Scott labs has it..must be purchased in 500 g containers...thinking about it...but its a big size for an experiment


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2010)

Cool, whats so special about this one?


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 3, 2010)

dont fuly know except that i read that it was used on wine centuries ago....so i thought i would try it as an experiment


----------



## Dugger (Mar 3, 2010)

Is this a type of yeast? My Latin is a bit rusty!


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 3, 2010)

yes it is..and apparently used a lot by beer makers....and ferments at lower temps


----------

